# pocket notebook



## Giant81 (Feb 22, 2016)

I currently have a little flip notebook that I keep in my cargo pocket and jump bag for taking quick notes or recording a set of vitals if I arrive on scene before the rig gets there.

Is it worth getting one of those EMS specific ones printed with the vitals etc.. or just a cheap, lined flip book?

I don't use it so much that I'll go through a bunch, so I'm fine spending a couple extra bucks for something that's useful.  Wasn't sure if they were just gimmicky or actually nice to have?  Also, either way, are the write in the rain type books useful over a normal paper notebook?  Do you also need a special pen to use them?

EMS vs. plain lined: Y/N
normal vs all-weather: Y/N

Thanks!


----------



## Gurby (Feb 22, 2016)

I've tried the plain lined paper flip books, the EMS specific ones with all-weather paper, 3x5 index cards, 4x6 index cards, index cards with stuff printed on them.  Here is the system I've worked out that I'm really really happy with and haven't changed in a long time.

I made a word document with 2 columns, so I can fit 4 of these sheets on one piece of paper.  The first page of the document is 4 of the front, the 2nd page of the document is 4 of the back pages.  I print it double-sided, and then use a $20 paper cutter to cleanly cut the sheets apart.  The paper cutter and 2-sided printing makes it really easy to make a ton of these at once.

To give it some stability, I cut out a piece of cardboard to the same size as the paper.  Put a handful of paper sheets on top of the cardboard, and hold it together with a clip.  This makes it easy to pull the sheet out and hand it to someone if you're transferring patient care, etc.  On the opposite side of the cardboard, I have a cheat sheet with pedi dosages, normal pedi vital signs by age, door codes to hospitals, end-of-shift checklist to make sure I don't leave my phone charger in the truck or accidentally take the ambulance keys home with me.


----------



## Gurby (Feb 22, 2016)

Here is a picture of the reverse side.  The cardboard is key for making this work.  I used to use a little clipboard, but found they would always get cracked.  Just cutting out a piece of corrugated cardboard is nice because it's a bit flexible and won't break, but still gives you a surface to write on.  Also being able to clip a little cheat sheet to the back is handy.

I had tried Rite-in-the-rain but found them to be expensive and laid out poorly.  Too small, lots of wasted space, pointless information taking up lots of space (they have 2 lines for address on the front in a very useful location... I moved address to the back of my cards because I'd rather use that high value space on the front for things like another set of vital signs).  If you make your own cards like this, you can tailor them to your own needs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have found that normal flip books work great for me. My first page is filled with information I may need (work codes, hospital codes, phone numbers, combinations, etc). I am still able to use the rest of the flip book however I see fit (items used on a call, a small PCR, leave notes for other crews, give directions/address to family members, write down names for the coroners office). 

I used to keep a little paper I made on the computer that was a cheat sheet for some of the medications we carry and their uses that are not in our protocol (mag for asthma, Epi drip, etc) but lost that several months ago and am to lazy to print it out again.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 22, 2016)

I third(?) the flip book. I keep a 3x5 ruled spiral top bound notebook in my back pocket and it is perfect for my needs. Cheap, can tear out pages to give notes t other people, and really the right size. By the time they start falling apart from regular wear and tear, you've probably used up most of the pages anyways. Time to drop the $0.25 to get a new one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2016)

I have one of the write in the rain ems flip books. Comes in handy amd i dont use them fast enough to sweat the little extra they cost


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2016)

I just "acquire" PCR's from work that I keep in my posse box, but that hardly gets used. When I worked at a BLS IFT company I used a mini composition book to write everything down and then transferrer it to the PCR.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 27, 2016)

I just use the little 3x5 or whatever spiral notebook. It's like $0.50 and lasts a long time for me.


----------



## Flying (Feb 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I just use the little 3x5 or whatever spiral notebook. It's like $0.50 and lasts a long time for me.







Hail to the king. I keep them on the desk, in the car, in my pants.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 27, 2016)

They're so simple! And yes, that's the one.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Feb 28, 2016)

I carry a Rite-in-the-rain 3x5. I never have to worry about something getting wet and washing out.


----------



## nater (Feb 28, 2016)

I use a piece of 2" wide tape stuck to my leg with an ultra fine tipped sharpie.


----------

